# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Imam Tawhidi...again:

## Northern Rivers

Read the 4th paragraph...

"The most apt response to the hours of political correctness came from an Australian Islamic cleric, Imam Mohammed Tawhidi who has been to Canada and is familiar with the Islamist networks in the country. He tweeted: “If you think all these Jihadi terrorists kill because they have a mental illness, then perhaps you are the one with a mental illness. It’s not mental illness, it’s their allegiance.”

FATAH: Mentally ill? The media or the murderer? | Toronto Sun

----------

Big Bird (12-09-2018),Big Dummy (07-24-2018),Daily Bread (02-11-2019),East of the Beast (05-18-2019),Garden House Queen (07-25-2018),Lone Gunman (07-08-2019),Louise (07-24-2018),MrMike (11-30-2019),MrogersNhood (12-07-2018),Old Ridge Runner (07-31-2018),OldSchool (07-25-2018),teeceetx (03-31-2019),Tennyson (07-24-2018)

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

> Read the 4th paragraph...
> 
> "The most apt response to the hours of political correctness came from an Australian Islamic cleric, Imam Mohammed Tawhidi who has been to Canada and is familiar with the Islamist networks in the country. He tweeted: “If you think all these Jihadi terrorists kill because they have a mental illness, then perhaps you are the one with a mental illness. It’s not mental illness, it’s their allegiance.”
> 
> FATAH: Mentally ill? The media or the murderer? | Toronto Sun



   Ahhh.......a little factoid. That's what terrorists do. They want you to see things their way, and believe what they tell you. 

 They want you to believe that Islam is the only religion, and if you are not of Islam, preferably Sunni Islam ----- you are unholy. 

 Unholy people are infidels.....and thus....are supposed to die.

 Allah Is the only God, and Mohammad is his messenger, to not believe that is unholy and against Islam belief. 



 Joe :

----------

Big Bird (05-29-2019),Big Dummy (07-24-2018),Lone Gunman (07-08-2019),MrMike (11-30-2019),Northern Rivers (07-25-2018),Old Ridge Runner (07-31-2018),teeceetx (03-31-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Ahhh.......a little factoid. That's what terrorists do. They want you to see things their way, and believe what they tell you. 
> 
>  They want you to believe that Islam is the only religion, and if you are not of Islam, preferably Sunni Islam ----- you are unholy. 
> 
>  Unholy people are infidels.....and thus....are supposed to die.
> 
>  Allah Is the only God, and Mohammad is his messenger, to not believe that is unholy and against Islam belief. 
> 
> 
> ...


I've known Mr T for a couple of years. I like the guy and have asked him many personal questions early on to see if he was for real. He is. His concept of religion is really mainstream. Me...a Roman Catholic by birth...only holds true to certain traditions...ya know...Christmas, Oysta, weddings and funerals. Church? I avoid that, religiously. Many Christian sects have people like me...and, is why something like the Uniting Church has gained so much ground. Mr T wants to coalesce that same sort of agnostic Muslim into embracing "an easy and equitable view of the world". His friends don't bang their head on the ground, think the Koran is antiquated and irrelevant, full of hate...and they are all glad that at least there's ONE "imam" out there that is leading the charge. He understands WHY I call him Mr Tawhidi instead of Iman Tawhidi. I'm not Muslim and I don't hold the tenets of that religion with any esteem. He accepts that.

I've posted...here...that you good folks should "friend" him on FB...just to keep up on what he is doing. That will enable you to decide whether he's a load of bullsh*t...or...the real deal. 

IMO, this is a modern day Martin Luther.

 :Headbang:

----------

Garden House Queen (07-25-2018),Louise (08-06-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

I don't buy it, neither should you.

Lying for Islam: what is that?

----------

Big Bird (05-29-2019),Madison (07-26-2018),MrMike (11-30-2019),Northern Rivers (07-25-2018),Old Ridge Runner (07-31-2018)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> I don't buy it, neither should you.
> 
> Lying for Islam: what is that?


I went through my own vetting with him. It took me a while to get my head around what he's up to. He WILL end up like one of those TV evangelists. There are a LOT of "agnostic Muslims" out there, believe it or not.

But...unless you actually "put your finger in the wounds"...you don't have any real basis for any rational assay of what he's on about. That's why I say we should friend him...and shuffle along with what he's doing. Be more informed.

His background is Iranian. He remembers it as it once was...a cosmopolitan society. When the mullahs took over...his family had to leave. His journey is quite an interesting one, too.

Are you familiar with the plight of Tommy Robinson on Old Limey??? Mr T is considered by Tom to be a friend...and Mr T is pulling out all the stops to get him released. Here. in Oz...he has sided with the emerging Third Force...an amalgam of conservative parties that is forging ahead. He is steadfast in saying that any Muslim that wants to emigrate to Oz...needs to embrace this country for what it is...and not what they want it to be. 

Just sayin'.....

----------

Garden House Queen (07-25-2018),Louise (08-06-2018)

----------


## Northern Rivers

https://www.facebook.com/7newssydney...2805631410230/

----------

Garden House Queen (07-25-2018)

----------


## Northern Rivers

Javid orders probe into the ethnicity of sexual grooming gangs | Daily Mail Online

Tawhidi's statement about it:

"He might fool many people but he isn’t fooling me. This isn’t a matter of ‘ethnicity’. This is a matter of Religion. We have Wahabist, Salafist and Bakri Islamic teachings that teach Muslims to “rape the infidels”. Rapists aren’t only Pakistani. This is a distraction which I’m not falling for."

----------

Louise (07-30-2018),Old Ridge Runner (07-31-2018)

----------


## Northern Rivers

Can PETA (People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals) please condemn this atrocious crime against this poor goat? And acknowledge the real problem behind it without being afraid of being labelled “Islamophobic”!? (Imam Tawhidi)


Haryana: Pregnant goat dies after being gangraped by eight men, Haroon and Jaffar amongst accused

----------

Louise (07-30-2018)

----------


## Northern Rivers

https://www.facebook.com/theimamofpe...YnD1EQ&fref=nf

----------


## Northern Rivers

Today:

"Believe in humanity before believing in religion. The same religion that taught you to behead others can teach others to behead you."

----------


## Louise

I friended him on FB.  And it is hard to do. They are on the lookout for infiltrators. 

I think he is for real. To me, he seems like a REFORM leader, wanting to move ahead of the ancient BS, that ALL religions have in their oldest writings. We wouldn't hold to everything the Old Testament preached. We wouldn't blindly follow all of the original rules of the Roman Catholics. Things evolve. 

I applaud him for putting his neck on the line, to try and help his people evolve.

----------

Northern Rivers (08-07-2018)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> I friended him on FB.  And it is hard to do. They are on the lookout for infiltrators. 
> 
> I think he is for real. To me, he seems like a REFORM leader, wanting to move ahead of the ancient BS, that ALL religions have in their oldest writings. We wouldn't hold to everything the Old Testament preached. We wouldn't blindly follow all of the original rules of the Roman Catholics. Things evolve. 
> 
> I applaud him for putting his neck on the line, to try and help his people evolve.


I've known Mr T for over three years...and, exchange emails from time to time. Part of his motivation...besides being a reformer...is to be the first Muslim counterpart to the US TV Evangelists. Sure, there's a mercenary side to this..but...it's a livin'!!! He'll need heaps of money just to stay alive.

One of his supporters...is Tommy Robinson. That says a lot, in itself.

Today: "What I say about Islamic extremists doesn't make me far Right. It makes me dead right."

----------

Louise (08-07-2018)

----------


## tiny1

No way on God's Green Earth will I befriend a Muslim.  They are not allowed in my house, unless they are Sufi, without substantial screening.  Sufis are not considered Muslim, by Radical Islam, and I see why.  They reject the violence so predominant in Islam.  Therefore, most Muslims see them as Apostate.  Many refuse to accept that they are Muslim, at all.

----------


## Louise

> No way on God's Green Earth will I befriend a Muslim.  They are not allowed in my house, unless they are Sufi, without substantial screening.  Sufis are not considered Muslim, by Radical Islam, and I see why.  They reject the violence so predominant in Islam.  Therefore, most Muslims see them as Apostate.  Many refuse to accept that they are Muslim, at all.


I totally agree with all of the above.  If you do some research on this Imam, you might find him suitable to be a guest in your home.  As you said, without substantial screening. If you 'screen him', you might understand why some of us respect this man.

----------

Northern Rivers (08-07-2018)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> I totally agree with all of the above.  If you do some research on this Imam, you might find him suitable to be a guest in your home.  As you said, without substantial screening. If you 'screen him', you might understand why some of us respect this man.


As I posted...and, explained, before:

He wants to "take in" all those Muslims that...like me...avoid church, religiously...and, observe religion more as a tradition. His "flock" does not attend any mosque and see their religious tenets as outdated and savage.  :Dontknow: 

This is a modern day, Martin Luther.

Today's musing by Mr  T. It's about the response of a rapist: 

" Which Mosque did he learn such ethics from? Migrant rapes a student in a UK cemetery replies ‘Yes, I did that. Why not?’ "

----------

Louise (08-07-2018)

----------


## Northern Rivers

His FB entry, today...with regard to something we are mightily ticked off about**:

Location: Australia
Citizens are: Australian
Event type: Multicultural
Person Denied Entry (after being invited): Prominent Jewish Leader
Reason: Because he’s Jewish
Party behind event: Labor Party
Who blocked his entry?: Muslim MP
Islamic Supremacy, anti-semitism and discrimination.

----------

Louise (08-14-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

Forgive me for remaining skeptical until some catalyst event exposes loyalties.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Forgive me for remaining skeptical until some catalyst event exposes loyalties.

----------


## Northern Rivers

TODAY: this is part of a public dialogue going on here...right now...about immigration. He agrees there is an immigration problem and wants to "means test" ALL migrants...including "refugees". At the moment...everyone else needs to satisfy certain criteria...but...some...mostly all Muslims...don't.

"I landed in Australia in 1995. We lived in a white Australian neighbourhood, where I was the only brown skinned, dark haired kid at the park. Never once has a White Australian bullied me or called names. The only racism I’ve experienced was from other migrants."

----------

Louise (08-16-2018)

----------


## Northern Rivers

TODAY:

"Asia Times took down Zuhdi’s dangerous article after he used parody tweets as references to call me ‘radical’, part of an “Islamic State” and that I was educated by Assad’s regime, when I’ve never been to Syria. My lawyers don’t mess around. We’re coming for every liar."

https://www.facebook.com/theimamofpe...type=3&theater

----------


## Northern Rivers

"This is shameful. This is not how you treat people. First you lock up my friend Governor Ahok and prevent me from defending him in trial (see here: https://www.sbs.com.au/…/australian-imam-volunteering-to-de…) and now this woman gets jail time when absolutely innocent!!"

Woman who complained about noisy mosque jailed for blasphemy | The Independent

----------

Big Dummy (08-30-2018)

----------


## Northern Rivers

"The manager of my local Bunnings Warehouse just gave me a discount on my basic home security products, along with a pat on my shoulder. And my Islamic Studies teacher used to tell us to never support “Jewish Bunnings”. ‬I keep running away from “Special Treatments” but they keep catching up with me."

----------


## Northern Rivers

"As someone who was forced to chant it throughout my childhood and after every Friday Prayers, I can confirm that it most certainly means what it seems."

(Mr T's response to the recent claim that, "Iran doesn't REALLY mean death To America when they chant that slogan".)

----------

Louise (09-13-2018)

----------


## Northern Rivers

Today's quip...about the "frightened refugees"...

"It’s interesting how they claim asylum in Australia because of ‘potential death’ in their countries, and then go back to their countries for holidays."

----------

Big Dummy (08-30-2018)

----------


## Northern Rivers

“My family members were executed, burnt alive & exiled by Islamist governments & ISIS. I was born as a refugee without any documents. I hope this clarifies why I have strong views regarding immigration and Islamic extremism. I’m not Right-wing. I’m human wing.”

----------


## Northern Rivers

Canadian imam on stoning women: "Stoning is also purification for the believer."

Mr T: "I usually just take a shower."  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Northern Rivers

"Canada is literally sacrificing its children on the altar of political correctness and reckless open borders policies."

This was said after he saw that a "refugee" from Afghanistan raped and killed a young schoolgirl.

----------

Louise (09-13-2018)

----------


## Northern Rivers

Mr T commenting on the USA cancelling $300M in foreign aid to Pakistan...ya know...the country that danced in the street when The Towers came down...and hid the guy responsible for it:

"Pakistan has failed to tackle terrorism the way they promised and this is the appropriate thing for the USA to do. Their response, covering Trump’s face in blood, shows that they cannot be trusted with anti-terrorism projects. Pakistan’s terrorism problem is affecting every country."

----------


## Northern Rivers

"A nation begins to collapse when politicians care more about diversity and immigration than they do about the safety of its citizens."

----------


## Northern Rivers

https://www.albawaba.com/news/tawhid...erlook-1183424

----------


## Northern Rivers

https://www.facebook.com/theimamofpe...&theater&ifg=1

----------


## Northern Rivers

Pauline Hanson credits her...and my...favourite Imam:

My opinion piece in today's Australian about why I think new migrants should pass assimilation tests before being granted permanent visas.
Stricter testing is a common-sense first step. Especially when stories like the one I was told by Imam Tawhidi, of a polygamous man with four wives and 11 children who had managed to pay off more than one home while living exclusively on Centrelink benefits, are all too common.
The Imam also observed Centrelink is the new mosque because Muslims could go to Centrelink rather than the mosque when they were in financial need.
This level of rorting of the system must stop!
https://www.theaustralian.com.au/…/b46fa0f967d6a5022a2445cd…

----------


## Northern Rivers

Reform Delusion: Islamic Reform Chief is Himself an Islamist  The Office of Imam Tawhidi

----------


## Northern Rivers

Via Imam Tawhidi: 

"Islamic [extremist] husband instantly divorces his wife for listening to loud music, then has her gang raped. Now she will be killed for unlawful sex."
N.B. My brackets.


Uttar Pradesh Shocker: Woman Gangraped, Given Triple Talaq Over  in Moradabad, Six Booked

----------


## Northern Rivers

Netherlands , I’m coming to challenge the current narrative and discuss your upcoming elections. Meet me on October 20th. Tickets and details: http://nederlandsburgerplatform.nl/en/the-hague/‬

----------


## Northern Rivers

Two months ago, I was at a town hall dinner with a few Australian politicians and a Senator confronted me asking why I have “nothing good to say about Muslims”. I gave him my Email and told him to send me the good news, and I promised him that I’ll share it on social media. I check my email 5 times a day and not one Email has come from the Senator. What does that say? I share good news, when I find it. I look for it, but I don’t find it everyday. Secondly, I am Muslim myself and my community are good people. The police and other MPs visit and invite us regularly. I am doing the right thing by criticising and ridiculing hardline Islamic extremists, and the real bigot is the one who thinks moderate Muslims either don’t or can’t exist; and go on to try and silence me.

----------


## Northern Rivers

Ha! Good move!!! You folks remember that cross recently torn down in Greece because it was offensive to Muslims??? Well...Mr T didn't like that, either:

Imam Tawhidi Foundation to Respond by Erecting Jesus The Office of Imam Tawhidi

----------


## Northern Rivers

From his new book:


‪Did you know? ‬
‪According to Islamist Scholars, when praying, Muslims can look at a vagina of a strange woman, but should not look at the Quran. They are the number #1 insulters of the Quran, yet kill others for criticizing it. ‬

----------


## Northern Rivers

Muslim imam Sheikh Mohammad Tawhidi alarmed at pro-jihad book in Melbourne airport prayer room | Daily Mail Online

----------


## Big Dummy

> From his new book:
> 
> 
> ‪Did you know? ‬
> ‪According to Islamist Scholars, when praying, Muslims can look at a vagina of a strange woman, but should not look at the Quran. They are the number #1 insulters of the Quran, ...


Not sure of what this means. Can they go to a strip club, if they pray when vaginas are exposed? Or have extramarital sex as long as they pray and no koran is in sight?



> Muslim imam Sheikh Mohammad Tawhidi alarmed at pro-jihad book in Melbourne airport prayer room | Daily Mail Online


They invading hordes don’t hide their intentions. They only lie/taqiyya when called on it.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

Don't trust a Muslim. Not a fan.

----------

Big Bird (11-15-2018)

----------


## Northern Rivers

Today's quip:

"An American comedian jokes about gay people, the far-left is outraged. Islamic extremists throw gay people from high buildings, the far-left sleep with them."

----------

Kris P Bacon (12-11-2018)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Don't trust a Muslim. Not a fan.


I know this guy. I quite like him.....

----------


## MrogersNhood

> I've known Mr T for a couple of years. I like the guy and have asked him many personal questions early on to see if he was for real. He is. His concept of religion is really mainstream. Me...a Roman Catholic by birth...only holds true to certain traditions...ya know...Christmas, Oysta, weddings and funerals. Church? I avoid that, religiously. Many Christian sects have people like me...and, is why something like the Uniting Church has gained so much ground. Mr T wants to coalesce that same sort of agnostic Muslim into embracing "an easy and equitable view of the world". His friends don't bang their head on the ground, think the Koran is antiquated and irrelevant, full of hate...and they are all glad that at least there's ONE "imam" out there that is leading the charge. He understands WHY I call him Mr Tawhidi instead of Iman Tawhidi. I'm not Muslim and I don't hold the tenets of that religion with any esteem. He accepts that.
> 
> I've posted...here...that you good folks should "friend" him on FB...just to keep up on what he is doing. That will enable you to decide whether he's a load of bullsh*t...or...the real deal. 
> 
> IMO, this is a modern day Martin Luther.



Bro, my 1st experience with Islam was a doctor trying to kill his daughter in the middle of the night with a sword.

I don't want no part of Islam, fuck that shit! He's lucky he still is alive today. I'm lucky I didn't have to kill a man.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Bro, my 1st experience with Islam was a doctor trying to kill his daughter in the middle of the night with a sword.
> 
> I don't want no part of Islam, fuck that shit! He's lucky he still is alive today. I'm lucky I didn't have to kill a man.


Yeah...okay.........

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Yeah...okay.........



Whatever.  :Middle Finger: 

I still have that gun, he still has that sword and lives in the same place, and his daughter has left the country.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Whatever. 
> 
> I still have that gun, he still has that sword and lives in the same place, and his daughter has left the country.


Is he still nuts?

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Is he still nuts?


He's not necessarily nuts. It's the Muslim religion, bro.

He's a doctor and jogs around the neighborhood all the time. My dog killed his cat. (They were pretty good about that, really)

But I had to hide his daughter out and drive her to the airport next AM. She hid in a pantry underneath the stairs and I shut all the lights off and played like everyone was asleep before he came knocking.

She came knocking first, scared to death. I didn't do this alone, it was at my aunt's house. She hid the girl in the pantry, then went to her bedroom and shut the door and it was lights out time.

Many years ago. I didn't know anything about Muslims til that night. I got a crash course, it seems my aunt knew some things all along.

----------

Northern Rivers (12-12-2018)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> *He's not necessarily nuts.* It's the Muslim religion, bro.
> 
> He's a doctor and jogs around the neighborhood all the time. My dog killed his cat. (They were pretty good about that, really)
> 
> But I had to hide his daughter out and drive her to the airport next AM. She hid in a pantry underneath the stairs and I shut all the lights off and played like everyone was asleep before he came knocking.
> 
> She came knocking first, scared to death. I didn't do this alone, it was at my aunt's house. She hid the girl in the pantry, then went to her bedroom and shut the door and it was lights out time.
> 
> Many years ago. I didn't know anything about Muslims til that night. I got a crash course, it seems my aunt knew some things all along.


He's nuts...believe me........

----------


## MrogersNhood

> He's nuts...believe me........



He's still free and loose in America. True Story.

Probably most Muslims are "nuts" like he is.

----------


## Northern Rivers

Twitter has refused to block Tawhidi in Pakistan...so...they are threatening to shut Twitter, down.

----------


## Northern Rivers

Senior Arab diplomat urges "all Muslims" to unite and declare war against Australia - Speech Point

----------


## Northern Rivers

My friend is recovering from surgery...but...he wrote this from his hospital bed.

https://www.albawaba.com/news/islami...uD9WQFMuVJDDI4

----------


## leecross

> My friend is recovering from surgery...but...he wrote this from his hospital bed.
> 
> https://www.albawaba.com/news/islami...uD9WQFMuVJDDI4

----------


## Northern Rivers

He gave the EU parliament...unmitigated hell:

(second Twitter feed, down)

Imam Mohamad Tawhidi (@Imamofpeace) | Twitter

----------


## Northern Rivers

He's looking at Auschwitz:

"The US Congress should be focusing on serving US citizens. It should not be a platform for Rashida Tlaib and Ilhan Omar to promote hatred against the Jewish people. My message from Auschwitz!"

----------


## Northern Rivers

He's in India raising quite a ruckus. THIS is hilarious:


"There was a Muslim in the crowd today that asked me a question saying: Why dont you preach about how Islam loves? There are many verses in the Quran about love.

I said: Yes, there are many verses about love. But you dont love. Thats why this stage is surrounded by guards."

----------


## Northern Rivers

Skip ahead to 25:40...

Pauline Hanson is gaining ground, rapidly. She (like me) quite like Tawhidi. LISTEN to his lucid sanity.....

----------


## Northern Rivers

The “Australian” Muslim lawyer who wanted ISIS to kidnap and behead me has deactivated Twitter and deleted the Facebook posts. Not to worry you little coward, not only will you be on ASIO’s watch list, but a serious and public complaint is on it’s way with the LSBC. Complain at: 1300 796 344‬

----------


## Northern Rivers

The entire Law Firm has shut down its website and run away like cowards after their lawyer wanted me kidnapped and beheaded by ISIS. Can you confirm if it’s shut down for you too?

----------


## Northern Rivers

Message from Imam Tawhidi: "The US Congress should be focusing on serving US citizens. It should not be a platform for Rashida Tlaib and Ilhan Omar to promote hatred against the Jewish people."

----------

Liberty Monkey (04-13-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

Tawhidi's response to an apologist Imam that says jihadis are brainwashed:


"The suicide bomber had a religion, and it was fundamentalist Islam. He was faithful to his militant ideology and had clear aims. He was not brainwashed, he was in fact very focused, calculated and achieved his goal. You are not fooling anyone with your denial."

----------

Liberty Monkey (04-13-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

Imam Tawhidi Begins Action Against Extremist Lawyer  The Office of Imam Tawhidi

----------

Liberty Monkey (04-13-2019)

----------


## teeceetx

I'm disheartened immensely at what has happened to the great nation of Australia.  It's people have been indoctrinated to the point of complete submission to liberal and Islamic ideology.  

I pray their end is swift and as painless as possible, but I fear otherwise.

----------

Liberty Monkey (04-13-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

"I thank the Washington Post, and the rest of MSM, for sharing my tweet exposing Ilhan Omar in articles, videos and news reports on TV to millions of people. Not all your viewers buy your lies, and my followers have increased by +20,000 in the last 72 hours. Keep it up guys!"

----------

Liberty Monkey (04-13-2019)

----------


## Liberty Monkey

I follow him on Twitter, he's really good.

----------

Northern Rivers (04-13-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

"Everything is right wing when you are too far to the Left."

----------


## Northern Rivers

"35 Churches have been targeted in France in the last 12 months, 12 of them in the last week alone. (“Reportedly”/“allegedly”/whatever). I’m not pointing any fingers at extremists (Muslim or not), but I just don’t believe this, I really don’t. That was probably the fastest fire investigation we have ever seen. Get lost."

----------


## Northern Rivers

"If suicide bombing was a shortcut to paradise, whoever convinced you would have blown himself up before you."

----------


## Northern Rivers

"Today I am amongst you, and tomorrow I may not be. Our journey is temporary, and despite all the challenges, it is important to keep a smile. The coming weeks are packed with conferences and meetings across North America, I will keep you posted. I stopped here for some fresh air. I will be speaking to Hungarian Government officials regarding the persecution of my Christian brothers and sisters; as they seem to care..."

----------


## Northern Rivers

"If President Trump designates the Muslim Brotherhood as a terrorist org, it will be the biggest hit to the global Islamist movement. MB has the most organized network of institutions, politicians & banks. This will shake their empire. Do it. Asap.Regards.

T"

----------


## Northern Rivers

https://www1.cbn.com/cbnnews/world/2...-radical-islam

----------


## Northern Rivers

https://on.rt.com/9u6e?fbclid=IwAR1T...tVgsMI6kGrwfKg

----------


## Northern Rivers

https://twitter.com/Imamofpeace/stat...PrbaqtlUO_EVpM

----------


## Northern Rivers

Imam Tawhidi: President @realDonaldTrump [‘s presidency] is one of the best things that have ever happened to the White House. You have a president willing to go after the extremists without worrying what others would say/think. Can’t say that about Obama.

----------

East of the Beast (05-18-2019),Rickity Plumber (05-18-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

https://www.prageru.com/video/the-ca...WE6_qRQfbJpRcY

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> https://www.prageru.com/video/the-ca...WE6_qRQfbJpRcY


 @Northern Rivers . . .I wish I had a hour to listen to this douchebag Tawhidi go on and on about why the bible is only "references" and not the real thing. I really do wish I had the time for this. I know this is what is first and foremost in our fragile government today and when I have some time, whether 15 minutes here or 15 minutes there, I will listen to the whole thing. 

I appreciate you keeping up with this jag-off.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> @Northern Rivers . . .I wish I had a hour to listen to this douchebag Tawhidi go on and on about why the bible is only "references" and not the real thing. I really do wish I had the time for this. I know this is what is first and foremost in our fragile government today and when I have some time, whether 15 minutes here or 15 minutes there, I will listen to the whole thing. 
> 
> I appreciate you keeping up with this jag-off.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:    I will....

----------

Rickity Plumber (05-26-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

FB quip: 
"If I had a dollar for every gender I could buy 2 things from the dollar store."

Tweet to Ilhan Omar: 
"Remind us, please, who did your brother marry to get to the USA? I forgot?"

----------

Rickity Plumber (05-29-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

He's on our side, folks. I know some of you don't believe that...but...I personally know the guy.........

https://israelunwired.com/imam-warns...0W9tseLGpykL_M

----------

NORAD (05-30-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

With regard to the recent knife-attack:

"Watch how a Palestinian goes to work in Jerusalem to feed his family. Stab some innocent Jews, get arrested or shot, and the Palestinian Authority with Hamas will pay his family a martyr’s/hero’s allowance. This money comes from your taxes. I wonder if he has a brother or cousin in Sydney, New York or London. Disgusting people."

----------


## Northern Rivers

"Australia should learn from our friends in Europe, such as Poland, on how to deal with Islamic Extremists and terrorism. Stop giving us news that “the terrorism statistics are lower this year” - I do not care how low they are. The statistics should be 0 terrorist attacks. Not “only 10” or “only 5” - it should be ZERO - period."

----------

Big Dummy (06-12-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

https://www1.cbn.com/cbnnews/world/2...qLNdZRZFZKXwuA

----------


## Northern Rivers

https://imamtawhidi.com/defendtawhidi/

----------


## Northern Rivers

Tawhidi got this on Twitter:

Munzem Muhhamdh...
"You're a Zionist Jew, you dumbass."

Imam Tawhidi...
Firstly, I didn't know that Zionists were reformist Muslims.
Secondly, Jews are not Dumbasses', they have won 206 out of 900 Nobel Prizes. 
Thirdly, nice to see you on Jewish-made Facebook. Finally giving the goats a day off.

----------


## Northern Rivers

"I am Muslim. Jerusalem is not."

----------


## Northern Rivers

"Dear Muslims, this man commented on a picture of me with a female politician. Hes saying: Why do you take pictures with women? Is there a verse in the Quran allowing/encouraging this? - Apparently he thinks the camera was invented before Islam, and that there might be a verse in the Quran regarding its usage by Muslims."

"Crazy Immigration Minister Ahmed Hussen says he wants Canada to accept more refugees as economic immigrants. You cant be a refugee if youre an economic migrant. What type of refugee lands with golden bangles, stacks of cash and latest technology????"

----------


## Northern Rivers

"I’ve requested from a neutral individual to start arranging meetings between myself and fundamentalist Muslim Imams and communities for 2020. If you want to make change, then we need to preach to them. Jews and Christians don’t need our message, and tweeting will not change Islam. I am expecting heated exchanges and an uphill battle, but if we can impact 10 individuals out of 1000 (x that by the number of communities we visit) we will be making a significant dent in society. You cannot preach to fundamentalists through Fox News and CNN. Doesn’t work. All of these meetings will take place publicly and in the West, the fundamentalists will express their concerns and opinions about us, and we will do the same to them. If we can open a door for dialogue, I will win. Patience and strategy is key. More updates coming soon."

----------


## Northern Rivers

If you’re wondering why my Twitter account is being targeted, last week I became the most followed Imam on Twitter in the English speaking world. After the Imams of Saudi Arabia, I have the most following. On top of that, their accounts are dead. They have millions of followers, yet hardly any interaction. My retweet reach is 90,000,000. They don’t like it. They really don’t. Remember when the ABC said I shouldn’t be given the megaphone? The ABC couldn’t get the attention of 90 Million people even if they did miracles all day.

----------


## Northern Rivers



----------


## Northern Rivers

Why are Islamist extremists against me? I’m just trying to send them back to where they belong. Ungrateful morons.

----------


## Northern Rivers

On Monday I received a call from a friend in Canberra asking if I would be open to meet with an ‘Ambassador’ who is supportive of my work. After joking about whether or not I’d come back out alive from the Embassy, he told me that it was an Ambassador of a Western Government. Interesting I thought, so I agreed initially and requested more information. But there was one condition: I keep the meeting private. I said that the only way I’d allow that is if the Ambassador was to visit me in my office - which won’t be the case. So I want to take someone with me. 2-3 hours later he calls back and says that the Ambassador doesn’t want anyone to know, but I can inform the people around me verbally. So I asked him, who is this Ambassador? He said his name.
I laughed. I told him: This was the same idiot who called the Police on me when I met him in Adelaide town hall because his office was scared of me. Then when the SA Consul told his office that I was SAFE to meet with, he met with me but refused to even take a picture with me! 2 years later he wants a private meeting!!!!!!!!!?????
This isn’t an Ambassador. He’s a politician who blew his chance to build a line of communication to help his own people. Now they want to bring a Muslim Imam they can “trust” and STILL want to betray their people by keeping it private. NO.
FUNNY HOW THEY NEVER KEEP THEIR MEETINGS WITH EXTREMISTS PRIVATE!

----------


## Northern Rivers

This is the upbringing Islamic Extremists have. Protect Muslim women, but use and abuse other women, especially White women. When I say that this is their ideology, I am accused of being a liar. Now that they’re publicly saying what they believe, that GOD created White women to be abused, go deal with them yourselves. If a lefty gets used and abused by them, don’t say Imam Tawhidi didn’t warn you.

----------


## Northern Rivers

These countries' laws call to kill gays:
 Saudi Arabia
 Afghanistan
 Pakistan
 Somalia 
 Nigeria
 Qatar
These countries sit on the UN Human Rights Council:
 Saudi Arabia
 Afghanistan
 Pakistan
 Somalia 
 Nigeria
 Qatar

----------


## Northern Rivers

Yes sir, Mohammad is my Christian name.

----------


## Gator Monroe

Why are there no Christian Churches or Jewish Temples in most if not all Arab Countries today

----------

Northern Rivers (07-12-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Why are there no Christian Churches or Jewish Temples in most if not all Arab Countries today


That's what Tawhidi wants to know...

----------


## Northern Rivers

Tawhidi's comment at a British cricket win...with the champagne being sprayed on the team. Funny to see...it was like leaving a burning house:

"Watch British Muslim cricketers running away from the champagne. It’s so funny I cannot stop laughing. They can just walk away but they’re just so terrified. I now think that alcohol is a good way to stop an Islamist during a terrorist attack, bring in a hose connected to a beer tanker and watch them run."

----------


## Northern Rivers

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...udest-critics/

----------


## Northern Rivers

I was chatting to an Ambassador from the Middle East recently and he told me that the leader of his country thinks that: “The wives of all presidents and prime ministers read Trump’s tweets and enjoy them. Because none of us can speak like that.”

----------


## Northern Rivers

1- Ilhan Qatar.
2- She Endorses Somali Presidential Candidate.
3- Her brother in law gets a powerful position in President’s office.
4- Qatar just bombed Somalia.
5- NYT leaks Qatar’s terror files.
6- Somali Government exonerates Qatar.
Yup!! Sshh!!!

----------


## Northern Rivers

https://twitter.com/Imamofpeace/stat...qCZdgxq4eVZsSo

----------


## Northern Rivers

You know what’s worse than rats, Representative Elijah E. Cummings? ISIS recruits. Here’s a lefty outlet with an article from April stating that Homeland Security is worried ISIS has eyes on Baltimore. What have you done about this? If you haven’t heard about it, then resign.

----------


## Gator Monroe

The Enemy of my Enemy is my Friend ?

----------


## Trinnity

No sooner was it revealed that the Toronto mass murderer was a 29-year-old Muslim of Pakistani descent, consultants and experts lined up on various *TV networks twisting themselves into halal pretzels, trying to avoid the elephant in the room staring at them  a Muslim hate crime.* 

Within hours CBC News obtained an unsigned letter purportedly from the killers family, stating the mass shooter Faisal Hussain had a lifelong struggle with severe mental health challenges, including psychosis and depression. Thus the subject on the evening news became one of lack of funding of mental health and gun crime, painting the murderer himself as a victim with not even a hint of anger at the man who had declared war on a Toronto street of partygoers, killing two girls, 18 and 10. Never once did a single participant have the courage to raise the possibility of the killer being inspired by jihadi teachings that portray partying on streets by women as evil and satanic.

The most apt response to the hours of political correctness came from an Australian Islamic cleric, Imam Mohammed Tawhidi who has been to Canada and is familiar with the Islamist networks in the country. He tweeted:* If you think all these Jihadi terrorists kill because they have a mental illness, then perhaps you are the one with a mental illness. Its not mental illness, its their allegiance.

*https://torontosun.com/opinion/colum...r-the-murderer




There are good Muslims but I think they're in the minority. Islam needs reformation badly. Very badly.

----------

Kris P Bacon (07-30-2019),Northern Rivers (07-29-2019)

----------


## Sheldonna

> Read the 4th paragraph...
> 
> "The most apt response to the hours of political correctness came from an Australian Islamic cleric, Imam Mohammed Tawhidi who has been to Canada and is familiar with the Islamist networks in the country. He tweeted: If you think all these Jihadi terrorists kill because they have a mental illness, then perhaps you are the one with a mental illness. Its not mental illness, its their allegiance.
> 
> FATAH: Mentally ill? The media or the murderer? | Toronto Sun


Uh... well... yeah.   It's due to their allegiance to Satan.   That's obvious.   But some would argue that if being mentally ill causes you to murder innocent people, that is also a sign of extreme evil.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> No sooner was it revealed that the Toronto mass murderer was a 29-year-old Muslim of Pakistani descent, ‘consultants’ and ‘experts’ lined up on various *TV networks twisting themselves into halal pretzels, trying to avoid the elephant in the room staring at them — a Muslim hate crime.* 
> 
> Within hours CBC News obtained an unsigned letter purportedly from the killer’s family, stating the mass shooter Faisal Hussain had a lifelong struggle with “severe mental health challenges,” including “psychosis and depression.” Thus the subject on the evening news became one of lack of funding of mental health and gun crime, painting the murderer himself as a victim with not even a hint of anger at the man who had declared war on a Toronto street of partygoers, killing two girls, 18 and 10. Never once did a single participant have the courage to raise the possibility of the killer being inspired by jihadi teachings that portray partying on streets by women as evil and satanic.
> 
> The most apt response to the hours of political correctness came from an Australian Islamic cleric, Imam Mohammed Tawhidi who has been to Canada and is familiar with the Islamist networks in the country. He tweeted:* “If you think all these Jihadi terrorists kill because they have a mental illness, then perhaps you are the one with a mental illness. It’s not mental illness, it’s their allegiance.”
> 
> *https://torontosun.com/opinion/colum...r-the-murderer
> 
> 
> ...


I have the honour of getting to know the man. He's a good soul...

----------


## Northern Rivers

Antifa is a terrorist organization.
It's okay if you disagree. 
You're allowed to be wrong.

----------


## Northern Rivers

About Omar and Talib:

Middle East Media: “The threads of the plots unfold, An Imam exposes the interventions of Qatar in the Congress of the United States.. Two members involved.”
Compared to what’s coming,
My darling, this is nothing.

----------


## Kris P Bacon

OK, my opinion is changing, perhaps it's not taqiyya.

----------

Northern Rivers (07-30-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> OK, my opinion is changing, perhaps it's not taqiyya.


He's a "generic imam". There are a lot of people like me...born RC...but agnostic. I love the Catholic/Christian holidays...understand marriages and funerals being in a church...Baptism...all that religious stuff that is...basically...just tradition to me. There are a lot of Muslims that avoid the mosque, religiously...and...are only "there" for their own traditional, family-oriented gatherings. He wants to be THEIR Imam.

----------

Kris P Bacon (07-30-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

Good afternoon to everyone except that one Abdullah in Centrelink that has put his entire family and tribe on the Welfare system for no legitimate reason other than to scam taxpayer money.

----------


## Northern Rivers

There is life in outer space, and it's intelligent, and that's why it's staying far away from us.

https://www.pinknews.co.uk/2019/07/2...AKzmi3qLEPMkpE

----------


## Northern Rivers

No matter how moral, civilized and scientifically advanced Western nations are, Islamic Extremist still want them destroyed. That’s because Islamic fundamentalists have a flawed belief that non-Muslims want Muslims destroyed simply because they are not Muslim like them. From a very young age, we were taught by our Imams and teachers that there is only one right path in life, and every other path leads straight to hell. They have prevented generations from growing up to value coexistence, dialogue, freedom of opinion and expression. This must change.

----------


## Northern Rivers

Dinesh D'Souza tweeted that Ben & Jerry came up with a new flavour..."Bernie's Back". He added..."Is it free?"

My favourite Imam said, "It's not free, but it's half full."

 :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Northern Rivers

About his critics within the Muslim community:

"I am the only Mohammad they need to worry about."

----------


## Northern Rivers

Today, on Ilhan Omar's connections with the Qatar radicals:

There will be a strong Qatari reaction to my statements exposing them and their Princess. They’ve already begun via @MiddleEastEye, @Aljazeera and @TheIntercept. I will not stop. I will not be bought. I will not be silenced. I will continue. I swear to G-D, this is nothing. Wait.

----------


## Northern Rivers

Morality is doing right no matter what you’re told. Religion is doing what you’re told no matter what is right. Morality is the greatest act of worship. Humanity is the greatest Religion.

----------


## Northern Rivers

President Trump is the one promoting violence?
1. Cory Booker says he wants to punch the president.
2. Joe Biden says he wants to beat up the president.
3. Maxine Waters says to get in Republicans' faces out in public.
4. Jimmy Kimmel and other late night hosts joke about assassinating the president.
5. Snoop Dog makes a video of a fake assassination of the president.
6. Kathy Griffin poses with a severed bloody head of the president.
7. Johnny Depp jokes about assassinating the President.
8. Madonna says she wants to blow up the White House.
9. Black Lives Matter chants they want dead cops and fry 'em like bacon.
10. Antifa routinely assaults conservatives.
11. AOC calls border agents Nazis and refuses to condemn violence against them.
12. The so-called "Squad" supports terrorists of Palestine and Hamas and routinely spews anti semitic rhetoric.
13. Congress refuses to call out Ilhan Omar for making anti semitic remarks.
14. Rashida Tlaib calls the president a motherf**ker
15. A Broadway play depicting the assassination of the President
16. 3 years of making half of the country believe that the President is a traitor and colluded with Russia knowing that it wasn't true. Calls for his public hanging.
17. 24hrs a day of the MSM calling him every name in the book
18. Leftists giving out addresses of Trump supporters
19. A MSNBC Anchor starts the hashtag massacre McConnell and leftists are now in his yard screaming wanting to stab him and break his neck.
Liberals, Get lost.

----------


## Northern Rivers

Updated list of my “occupations”:
1- ASIO agent
2- CIA agent
3- FBI agent
4- Mossad agent
5- Israeli Spy
6- British Mi6 Spy
7- Freemason 
8- Agent of PM Modi
9- Agent of a South Korean Pastor working for a One World Religion.
10- Agent of the UAE
11- Agent of Saudi Arabia
12- Agent of Iranian Monarchs
Damn... all these governments are fighting over me!

----------


## Northern Rivers

https://swarajyamag.com/insta/india-...Z3vSyH5g5LgTjs

----------


## Big Dummy

> https://swarajyamag.com/insta/india-...Z3vSyH5g5LgTjs


“Let’s be honest here.”  Be honest? Yeah that won’t happen. We are dealing with muslims taqiyya. Muslims agenda to rule the world, won’t be stopped by them being honest. No f-n way. muslims are basically Clinton now. They don’t know when to stop lying or when it started. All the know is they must have supreme power no matter who must die when the lie goes nowhere.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> “Let’s be honest here.”  Be honest? Yeah that won’t happen. We are dealing with muslims taqiyya. Muslims agenda to rule the world, won’t be stopped by them being honest. No f-n way. muslims are basically Clinton now. They don’t know when to stop lying or when it started. All the know is they must have supreme power no matter who must die when the lie goes nowhere.


I've known the guy for a goodly number of years. He is being honest. You might construct that opinion from never interacting with him...but, I have.  :Smiley20:

----------


## Northern Rivers

Dear followers,
I have legal cases against me by extremists all over the place. This means that my online activities are limited to what I can share under suppression orders. They’re very sensitive too. Once it’s over, I’ll be back to destroying their ideology every day. So if you notice a change in my posts, please understand.

----------


## Northern Rivers

In 2017, the media turned against me when I said there were foreign spies in Australia; and within our communities. They called me fake and crazy. Today, ASIO says foreign interference and espionage was happening at an "unprecedented scale" and that "The security threat comes from the actions and intent of the small number of individuals who seek to do Australia harm.” The same ABC that smeared me is now reporting on it.
I am not a liar.

----------


## Northern Rivers

https://www1.cbn.com/cbnnews/us/2019...ul-IxrVpVgVcdQ

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> In 2017, the media turned against me when I said there were foreign spies in Australia; and within our communities. They called me fake and crazy. Today, ASIO says foreign interference and espionage was happening at an "unprecedented scale" and that "The security threat comes from the actions and intent of the small number of individuals who seek to do Australia harm. The same ABC that smeared me is now reporting on it.
> I am not a liar.








No one but the medi-duh called you one.

----------


## Northern Rivers



----------


## Northern Rivers

‪I’m not involved in the talk about climate change because it’s not my field. I only like to talk about what I am experienced in. But I like and support the idea of planting trees regardless of climate change. It is a noble act. Something small we humans can do to give back to this planet.

----------


## Northern Rivers

If your religion says you should kill people...start with yourself.

----------



----------


## Northern Rivers

About the airline sabotage where "it isn't islamist terror":


Nothing to see here, just an Islamist Fundamentalist named 'Abdul-Majeed Marouf Ahmed Alani' willfully sabotaging plane, admits to tampering with a part that provides vital flight information to pilots; charged with willfully damaging or disabling a plane.

----------


## Northern Rivers

Good morning to everyone, except:
- Osama Bin Laden Fans
- Those who downplay 9/11
- Al-Jazeera terrorist network
- Qatar in Congress
- Hamas in the House
- CAIR, MB and BDS
- Tyrants of Tehran
- Criminal Ayatollahs
- Everyone who supports Jihad.

----------


## Northern Rivers

https://dailycaller.com/2019/09/17/i...FjYYKijxsflTLg


Your father is Nur Said?
Not: Nur Omar Mohamed?
So you’re Ilhan Nur Said?
And you married Ahmed Nur Said,
You married your brother.
(Most Americans don’t know that in most Muslim countries, the surname is actually the father’s name)
R E S I G N
Ilhan in 2013 ???????? BUSTED. https://t.co/qaHrmgnhHT
— Imam of Peace (@Imamofpeace) September 17, 2019

----------


## Northern Rivers

Qatar Embassy release, USA...
#DidYouKnow that in 2017, #Qatar was the lrgest donor in the Arab world to @Refugees @UNOCHA and @UNDP?

Tahhidi's Tweet: And to terrorists.

----------


## Northern Rivers

In all Muslim-majority countries, Islamist terrorist groups and/or radical rebels operate underground, in hiding or are always on the run. In the West, however, they have offices and run for parliament and congress. Are they strong or have we become weak?

----------


## Northern Rivers

Nancy Pelosi just announced an impeachment inquiry into @RealDonaldTrump

She said "no one is above the law"

Really?

What about Joe Biden, Hillary Clinton, Ilhan Omar, Barack Obama, Comet, Clapper and Brennan, Peter Strzok and Lisa Page?

----------


## Northern Rivers

https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1...2IqLyCp3fkD-6c

----------


## Northern Rivers

https://www.indiatoday.in/fact-check..._ZmyUkGKUIruOk

----------


## Northern Rivers

The useless Imran Khan is trying to get away by blaming America for Pakistan’s jihad problem. Pakistan does not want to be blamed for the discovery of Osama bin Laden in Abbottabad or for the presence of terrorist outfits across the country.

----------


## Northern Rivers

PM of Pakistan Imran Khan declares Jihad immediately after returning from the USA and UN. He says “I want Allah to be happy with us” and threatens India with war over Kashmir. This man is an extremist and supporter of terrorism with nuclear weapons.

----------


## Northern Rivers

https://www1.cbn.com/cbnnews/us/2019...hristians-jews

----------


## Northern Rivers

https://alphanewsmn.com/imam-tawhidi...hRh8MJlf3ybjrE

----------


## Northern Rivers

LOOK at this one!!!

https://twitter.com/JackPosobiec/sta...0B-A9N_qH6HxVk

----------


## Madison

> Ahhh.......a little factoid. That's what terrorists do. They want you to see things their way, and believe what they tell you. 
> 
>  They want you to believe that Islam is the only religion, and if you are not of Islam, preferably Sunni Islam ----- you are unholy. 
> 
>  Unholy people are infidels.....and thus....are supposed to die.
> 
>  Allah Is the only God, and Mohammad is his messenger, to not believe that is unholy and against Islam belief. 
> 
> 
> ...


And muslimscums are inbred, women are dirty they only lik cows to whelp future terrorists, children muzz are raised to strap a belt of bombs under their clothes to kill American soldiers

Ah the wonderful Islam !

----------


## Northern Rivers

A double quote from my favourite imam:

To quote Douglas Murray, “The barbarians will be at the gate and we’ll be debating what gender they are.”

----------

Rickity Plumber (10-16-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

The Pakistani government sent a legal request to Twitter to take down my Tweet. Twitter has not yet complied with the request.

----------


## Northern Rivers

“Ilhan Omar is not only dating, but living 'on and off' with her married campaign aide Tim Mynett in Washington DC. The two have secret hookups at Omar's love nest and are taking romantic vacations and making plans for a long-term future together.” Well done to the Muslim Brotherhood, they push Sharia Law down our throats but violate it on a daily basis. The biggest hypocrites to ever exist.

----------


## Northern Rivers

https://imamtawhidi.com/imam-tawhidi...EkpRaGuzAn40y8

----------


## Northern Rivers

My latest piece exposes Ilhan Omar’s top boss and handler, Al-Masnad. I am gearing up for the big reveal very soon. Read about his almost invisible life and how he operates; as well as his agenda to manipulate US politics.
Mohammed Al-Masned, Qatar's Spy-Chief Has Been in the Shadows for Too Long.

https://blogs.timesofisrael.com/moha...HnSLeOncNMEKuQ

----------


## Northern Rivers

I’m going out to enjoy a nice slice of chocolate strawberry cake and sip on some organic black tea with a hint of Sicilian lemon and honeysuckle as I celebrate the death of top terrorist camel rider Al-Baghdadi who killed thousands of pure souls including my uncle Faris. Faris was among the first to volunteer to return to the army and fight ISIS. He was kidnapped and burned alive. He was the only senior member of his team. He fought against Saddam Hussein and then against ISIS. I will write about him in detail soon. Thanks.

----------


## Northern Rivers

They want to break our wings by dictating what we wear, how we think and what we eat. Corrupt faith-merchants want us to live with speed-bumps while they enjoy the freeways; amending God’s laws as they go along. I was not born free, but I will live and die free. I love you all.

----------


## Northern Rivers

https://alphanewsmn.com/imam-tawhidi...rFkJNtLrmHGtME

----------


## Northern Rivers

We use the phrase “moderate Muslim” quite a lot. However deep inside we all know that nothing is more insulting to a religion than having to put the word ‘moderate’ before it. It says a lot about what is mainstream. How come we never say “moderate Christians” or “moderate Jews.”?

----------


## Madison



----------


## Dan40

> We use the phrase “moderate Muslim” quite a lot. However deep inside we all know that nothing is more insulting to a religion than having to put the word ‘moderate’ before it. It says a lot about what is mainstream. How come we never say “moderate Christians” or “moderate Jews.”?


Compared to *The Inquisition* we are moderate Christens now.

----------


## Madison

Islam is not even a religion it`s a diabolic political sect

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Islam is not even a religion it`s a diabolic political sect


I agree. What I particularly like about Tawhidi...and, I know the guy from the few PM's we've exchanged...is how he wants the Christian equivalent of a Unitarian Church.

I was born and raised, RC...but...left that long, long ago. I avoid church, religiously. But...I adhere to the traditions and the moral grounding of it. There are Muslims like this, too...that have no place to share their modern day view on Islam. They have only one type of mullah to "guide them"...in a death cult.

Tawhidi's following what Martin Luther did 500 years ago...and...like him...has his own inquisition to deal with.

I like him.

----------


## Northern Rivers

Small thieves are trying to take the positions of the big thieves. That’s the cycle of politics in most countries.

----------


## Northern Rivers

Pakistan will never land on the moon.

----------


## Northern Rivers

RIP to the innocent and peaceful protestors that were killed by the Iranian Regime. This ultimate sacrifice will soon give birth to freedom. ‬
‪Over 300 people killed. ‬
‪Over 4000 injured. ‬
‪Over 10,000 arrested.‬

----------


## Northern Rivers

The lawyer which the government of Qatar hired against me is an expert in crisis management. Does that mean my tweets caused a crisis?  Never seen a government so weak.  How embarrassing..

----------


## Northern Rivers

WOW President Donald Trump sent a letter to our event in Budapest, Hungary, and it is now being read by his assistant Joe Grogan.
“I bring with me the greetings of the President of the USA.
[reads letter]
May God Bless you,
Donald J. Trump”
The venue almost shakes from the clapping.

----------


## Northern Rivers

Shortly, a second person will come forward to confirm the statements of Alan Bender regarding Ilhan Omar being an agent of Qatar in Congress. This person was the guest of the Qatari Prime Minister for six months, living around the Royal Family and witnessing their corruption.

----------


## Northern Rivers

He's calling her bluff! His own words: 

"Read this part of the deposition. If this is all lies then Ilhan Omar should sue the Leftist/Liberal Alan Bender and get the law onto him.‬ And if it’s all lies, then why has all of this already happened? Qatari-paid media smearing me and malicious legal notices to get me deplatformed." 

It takes another Muslim to get rid of her...because...they can't cry "Islamophobia"...ESPECIALLY to an internationally-recognised Imam.

I don't know how to C&P the deposition...but...it's here: 

https://www.facebook.com/theimamofpe...type=3&theater


‪

----------

Kris P Bacon (11-27-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

Folks...Tawhidi's the real deal..... :Headbang:

----------


## Northern Rivers

https://www.facebook.com/Collectible...action_generic

----------


## Northern Rivers

Christian Persecution by Islamist Extremists is not a Christian problem. Jihadists are not an “International Problem.” They are our problem. And we Muslims need to own our problems. We may receive help from others. But at the end of the day, we need to handle our own problems.

----------


## Northern Rivers

My 8th meeting today was with His Royal Highness The Archduke Georg of Austria. We are both the guests of the office of the Honourable Prime Minister of Hungary. I have happily accepted an invitation to participate and speak at his panel tomorrow morning.
Down with Jihadists.

----------


## Northern Rivers

Scuffle on the floor of the Islamic parliament after the recent protests. Apparently an MP objected to the government's treatment of the protesters and this is the response he got. Can you expect any reform in such system?? They’ll accuse him of being paid by Israel and USA and then jail him. Watch.

----------


## Northern Rivers

My Art of War
Trapping your enemy (in this case it’s the Jihadists and their sympathizers) is an essential tactic in any war.
Since January, I have sent nearly 5000 WhatsApp voice notes (short and long) when chatting with government officials from the West and Middle East. I’m an author that can type for hours, but sending my voice to the other side gives assurance.
At times, I have sent false messages to one person, to see where it lands. If it lands with the Islamists or a particular gov, then you know that you’re chatting with the enemy.
Another case is when my Samsung phone was hacked/tapped (the phone I use to chat with). I knew it was hacked, yet I continued to use it for two years and feed the Islamists in powerful positions wrong information about a wide variety of topics. This also applied to my emails.
One of these instances is when the Qataris sent an ‘activist’ after me. Much of what I stated ended up with Qatar, Shahin Sulaiti and other intelligence officers. I took them for the ride of their lives; and I enjoyed watching them fall behind at every turn. I really did.
The best part about this, is that some of the government officials and Islamist clerics I would feed wrong information to, would trust me, and in return send me their voice notes sharing dangerous information and or admitting to serious crimes. Now they realize what happened.
I have forwarded all of their confessions to serious crimes (funding extremists/money laundering) to either state intelligence or the relevant police department in their respective countries.
I even managed to infiltrate WhatsApp groups where Islamist leaders used to chat. I exposed the representative of Iran’s Supreme Leader in Sydney and made him return to Iran out of shame. That’s my way of ‘deportation.’ : https://t.co/L6N2GvoA6H?amp=1
I have made Islamists in different countries believe that I worked for their rivals and entered into negotiations with them, making them admit to many issues I was working on exposing. When governments don’t expose these fanatics, someone has to, and I chose to risk it.
In order to expose a poisonous snake, you have to think and move like one. And boy did I play these Islamists: Ambassadors, donors, activists, journalists, politicians and their sympathizers.
I am very proud of what I have done, and would do it again if I would go back in time. The wealth of information I have gathered by fooling these Islamists and their governments was and will always be worth the time, energy, and all other costs that come with it.
I was planning on speaking of this first in my autobiography. However, I will use those pages to elaborate on how I infiltrated Islamist circles and why I did it.
I do not work for the Mossad, or Black Cube, or the UAE, or Saudi Arabia, or the USA or any other government. I do what I do for humanity, for myself and because - believe it or not - it’s real fun. Nothing beats the happiness i experience after exposing an extremist.
Could I get killed? Probably.
Could I get attacked, character assassinated, discredited, doubted in and deplatformed? Well, that has already happened.
Such a price has to be paid by someone, and I chose to be that someone.
Peace be upon you all (except ISIS & Co).

----------


## Northern Rivers

An Islamic newspaper in Sydney published a story citing me as “Imam Tawhidi from Switzerland”‬
‪Like, really?‬
‪I am probably the most known Imam in Australia, and one of the most known Imams in the world. What kind of journalism is this?‬
‪Maybe they want me to move to Switzerland?‬

----------


## Northern Rivers

(Picture of Imamzy Tawhidski taken in Warsaw, Poland  earlier this year.)

 Jihad-free, nonsense-free, safe and based Poland. No bodyguards needed. Walk free. 

Mess with their national security and you will need an ambulance, not the police.

----------


## Northern Rivers

Worship your stone, just don’t stone us with it.

----------

Rickity Plumber (12-02-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

That’s my kinda Muslim!
Kitchen porter Mohammed risked his life to bring down the London Bridge attacker during his lunch break and returned to wash dishes at the restaurant nearby not telling anyone.

----------


## Northern Rivers

In response to Linda Sarsour chiding that Israelis are "supreme to everybody else":

Tell us about Saudi Arabia or Qatar please, what were they built on? Democracy and feminism?

----------


## Northern Rivers

When Islamist Extremists realize that war is not Holy, and that there is no such thing as a “Holy War,” our planet will witness a significant drop in religious motivated terrorism.

----------


## Northern Rivers

Commenting on Rashide Tlaib's scarf:

That’s not just any scarf. That has become the symbol of Hamas terrorists. Any modest politician would distance themselves from it in order to avoid any indirect support to terrorists. I’m sure Palestinians have other cultural clothings. Why the insistence on wearing this one?

----------

Kodiak (12-07-2019),Louise (12-14-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers



----------


## Northern Rivers

We would like to clarify that there is no “mystery” here. Imam Tawhidi has been very open about his health issues (heart VSD/breathing problems) and also mentions them in his book. His health is currently stable and he is being monitored by great doctors and visited by friends. He is scheduled for surgery in the coming days. We cannot reveal his location or what country he is in due to security measures and laws preventing more than one security guard being present beside him at a time. Please keep the Imam in your prayers. We shall share updates in the coming days.
Also; The following article includes an old picture of the Imam sitting beside the portrait of Ayatollah Shirazi. This picture is misleading as Imam Tawhidi has defected from his former fundamentalist teachers and has been independent for years. This matter has also been on public record since at least 2017.
- Team

----------


## Northern Rivers

‪Good morning to everyone except ISIS and all fanatic Jihadists. ‬
‪Thank you for your prayers and good wishes. Few more procedures left. Being here is a reminder of what we sometimes take for granted. I’m in good hands.

----------

Louise (12-14-2019)

----------


## Northern Rivers

https://www.prageru.com/video/the-ca...hamad-tawhidi/

Candace Owens Show...interviewing Imam Tawhidi.

Interesting comment about Obama...22:00>>>>>

If you want to kill some time...it's a good interview.

----------

potlatch (01-01-2020)

----------


## Northern Rivers

https://twitter.com/imamofpeace/stat...072512?lang=en

----------

Rickity Plumber (01-02-2020)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> https://twitter.com/imamofpeace/stat...072512?lang=en


Interesting that he would post such a tweet about that  Ilan Omar broad.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> Interesting that he would post such a tweet about that  Ilan Omar broad.


He's not politically correct. He is definitely out to be today's Martin Luther and reform how Muslims accept Islam.

----------

Rickity Plumber (01-02-2020)

----------


## Northern Rivers

- US strikes have killed #QassemSoleimani, Iran's most powerful commander.
- Senior leader in Iraq's PMF also killed
- Deputy leader of Lebanon's Hezbollah has also been killed
- US Marines have arrested leaders of most powerful pro-Iranian militias in Iraq

----------


## Northern Rivers

I would like to thank and welcome all of my new Twitter followers (5,000 in the last 12 hours). Today, my tweets appeared on 5 top trending stories worldwide (Topics: Iran, Iraq, Paris, Qasem Soleimani, US Army), and we made it on France’s ‘The Important’. If you’re not already following me on Twitter, please do below 
Thank you so so so much.

----------


## Northern Rivers

Mass protests against me in India, around 2 million people. Police and army should be deployed to prevent any injuries. Bring the fighter jets too. I am happy to cooperate with the authorities. This is very serious... I am shivering left and right faster than Shakira.

----------


## Northern Rivers

Too funny. Imam Tawhidi just put out on FB a jibe at his native Iran...the place he became a cleric and where his family started getting murdered off by...you guessed it...Soleimani.

There's a worried picture of him with the thinking caption, "I thought he was impeached!"

----------

Daily Bread (01-04-2020)

----------


## Northern Rivers

US Congresswoman Ilhan Omar:
On 9/11: “Some people did something.”
On Qassem Solaimani: OMG I CANNOT BELIEVE TRUMP KILLED A TERRORIST. THIS IS AGAINST HUMAN RIGHTS. HE DIDNT EVEN SEEK CONGRESSIONAL APPROVAL. HE IS DRAGGING US TO WAR.

----------


## Northern Rivers

Congresswoman Ilhan Omar had actually met with Hormuud, the financiers of Al-Shabab, the terrorist organization that just attacked the US base in Kenya. She also tweeted in their support after the meeting last year and the tweet is still up. I broke the story and was cited by Kenya’s intelligence and policy groups:
First: https://t.co/9dmWeQ2nHN?amp=1
Second: https://alphanewsmn.com/imam-tawhidi-ilhan-omar-support…/

----------


## Northern Rivers

US Congresswoman Ilhan Omar:
On 9/11: “Some people did something.”
On Qassem Solaimani: OMG I CANNOT BELIEVE TRUMP KILLED A TERRORIST. THIS IS AGAINST HUMAN RIGHTS. HE DIDNT EVEN SEEK CONGRESSIONAL APPROVAL. HE IS DRAGGING US TO WAR.

----------


## Northern Rivers

"US sends veteran firefighters to battle Australia wildfires. God bless America..."(w/ heart & American flag icon)

----------


## Northern Rivers

http://www.thepolitics.online/2019/1...T4RNuPgRgpR20g

----------


## Northern Rivers

President Trump delivered a great response. He highlighted that there was an early warning system. It’s now becoming clear that Iran told Iraq they were going to strike; and Iraq immediately notified USA. Iran is trying to save face. It’s like a big drum, loud noises but empty. The only problem with the President’s talk is him referring to the Iranian Government as “The Iranian Regime.” (I also used to refer to it as such). It’s best to say “The Regime in Iran.” That’s because those crooks have no legitimacy and don’t represent Iran or its people

----------


## Northern Rivers

https://imamtawhidi.com/defendtawhid...mWHWLKiBWmlubY

----------


## Northern Rivers

‪One year ago I became the first Shia Muslim Imam to visit #Auschwitz.‬
‪What I saw in those camps gives me the energy to fight AntiSemitism every single day.‬
‪I’ll always be a proud friend of the Jewish people and a defender of their rights.‬
‪We can be the difference.‬

----------


## Northern Rivers

https://alphanewsmn.com/imam-tawhidi...nd-ilhan-omar/

----------


## Northern Rivers

Imam Tawhidi. Peace advocate, reformist Imam, ordained scholar, national best-selling author. ISIS kidnapped and burned my uncle Faris, alive. The fight won't stop.

----------


## Northern Rivers

https://www.facebook.com/theimamofpe...3619899217018/

----------


## Northern Rivers

http://www.thepolitics.online/2019/0...ZtJ1r5hLkjVniY


He doesn't mince his words..... :Headbang:

----------


## Northern Rivers

"Apply Sharia Law onto those advocating for it, and there will be no more Sharia Law."

-Imam Tawhidi

----------


## Northern Rivers

Mohammad Tawhidi, also known as the Imam of Peace, weighed in, suggesting that it’s ironic how the congresswoman seemed to characterize herself as a “chaste woman.”

----------


## Northern Rivers

" If Trump holding a Bible offends you,

and a church being looted and set on fire doesn’t...

then you are part of the problem." - Imam Tawhidi (aka Imam of Peace)

----------

US Conservative (06-26-2020)

----------


## Northern Rivers

https://thepostmillennial.com/popula...KaQe1x-KujaC2M

----------


## Northern Rivers

*"Those preventing you from asking questions are insisting that you remain ignorant."

May 15th*

----------

US Conservative (06-26-2020)

----------


## Northern Rivers

June 27th:

Dear ‘Silent Majority,’ Please stop being silent.

----------


## Northern Rivers

There’s a virus that’s killing 3.1 million children a year. It’s called ‘Hunger’ and its cure is ‘food’. There is no global outrage because it’s not affecting the elite or the rich.

----------


## Northern Rivers

The governments of Iran and Pakistan have both established Sharia and banned communism...

China has established communism and banned Sharia...

Yet they all work together to preach secularism, tolerance and human rights to the rest of the world.

What hypocrisy level is this?

----------


## Northern Rivers

Jewish people are our brothers and sisters and we are in this fight together against hate, bigotry and terrorism. I can’t raise my voice for my co-religionists while staying silent about Antisemitism. This is not about religions. This is about humanity and human rights. Join me.

----------

Oceander (07-17-2020)

----------


## Northern Rivers

Palestinian leader Yasser Arafat fought for justice his entire
life and died poor with only one suit and 3 billion dollars. After his death, only 1 billion was found and the rest is history. This is some amazing apartheid where the population increases x10 and oppressed leaders become billionaires. His wife claimed the 1 Billion after his death and I wish you all a nice day. Let me know if theres a gofundme.

----------


## Northern Rivers

https://www.facebook.com/DSouzaDines...3818474801964/

----------


## Northern Rivers

France needs to crush Jihadists once and for all. They can start by:1- Shutting down every Mosque found guilty of spreading extremism.2- Deporting every Islamist extremist that’s under watch and has dual citizenship.3- Rejecting every Visa application from unvetted Imams.

----------


## patrickt

Faith, carried to an extreme, is a form of mental illness. I knew a police officer who sincerely believed God had sent guardian angels to protect him and he could see them. No once else could. A man in town, not a police officer, was fighting porn. When I pointed out his "enforcing the law" was mostly illegal he responded, "I enforce God's law and not man's law." Aha! When I asked where he got God's law I expected him to say the Bible but I was wrong. "God speaks to me every morning. It's like listening to the radio and I get my orders for the day." He said his wife and children knew God was speaking to him but they couldn't hear him.

Both of these people had associates who believed they were blessed but most people thought they were nutty as a fruitcake. 

That's the Imam's position. He's nutty as a fruitcake, too.

----------


## Northern Rivers

Australian taxpayers fund terror lessons where kids introduced to Jihad - Australian leader reveals - PoliticsOnline Net

----------

